
The Myspace Dragon Hoard (2008-2010) - sohkamyung
https://archive.org/details/myspace_dragon_hoard_2010
======
cannam
See also this archive recovered earlier from a different academic study by Ben
Fields et al:
[https://archive.org/details/myspace_thesis](https://archive.org/details/myspace_thesis)
\- this new archive appears to be much bigger, but I don't know whether it
incorporates the earlier one.

~~~
textfiles
Currently doesn't, we're trying to figure out the easiest way to do so.

------
peterburkimsher
This 1.3 TB collection of MP3s is wonderful! The Hobbit search/player makes it
much more manageable.

There's some rare songs from a band I like (Something Like Silas) that I know
are in the archive. Is there some way to contribute to the Hobbit player so I
can add a direct download button for a specific song? Otherwise I'll have to
pull the whole 1.3 TB (I will, but it'll take a few days and I really hope
this doesn't get hit by a takedown notice within that time).

~~~
Adamantcheese
There doesn't appear to be any way to contribute. The source for the viewer is
here:
[https://archive.org/details/myspace_dragon_hoard_searcher](https://archive.org/details/myspace_dragon_hoard_searcher)

Using Firefox, if you open up viewer.js in the debugger and set a breakpoint
on line 265 where archiveurl is being set and select a track to play, you
should be able to manually pick out either the zip file that contains it, or
the file inside with the weird, jumbled name.

~~~
peterburkimsher
Thank you! I guess if you're interested in this, then you probably also like
music and coding. I taught myself AppleScript so I could manage iTunes tags
when I was a teenager. The new redesigns look pretty ugly to me, so I'm still
using iTunes 10.6.3, and I replaced the rsrc to get coloured icons.

In the medium term, I'd rather rewrite my own offline music player. I don't
like YouTube/Spotify streaming of pop music with ads, I like my rare indie
MP3s ripped from demo CDs or from repairing a friend's iPod back in 2006. The
column browser and playlist folders are essential for me to keep things
organised, and smart playlists are far easier to understand than SQL queries.

Would anybody else be interested in rewriting iTunes together? It's one of the
few reasons I haven't yet hopped to Linux. (also the trackpad driver, and
osascript being built-in to every app).

~~~
misterdoubt
Something that Amarok, Audacious, and Rhythmbox aren't already bringing to the
world of iTunes alternatives?

~~~
peterburkimsher
I'm envisioning something cross-platform so I can start by using it on Mac
before I switch.

Amarok doesn't have smart playlists. Clementine isn't maintained. Audacious
doesn't seem to have column browser or playlist folders. Rhythmbox has a
column browser, but not playlist folders. None have AppleScript support.

------
afro88
This is great, but I wish it went back a year earlier. My friend and I had
some music up on Myspace until late 2007 when we decided to start fresh on
Soundcloud. It would be great to hear that early stuff again!

------
Tepix
Sounds like something straight out of
[https://www.reddit.com/r/datahoarder](https://www.reddit.com/r/datahoarder)

~~~
jakelazaroff
In a more literal sense, it probably sounds like something straight out of
[https://reddit.com/r/Emo](https://reddit.com/r/Emo) :)

------
apples_oranges
I didn't know archive.org runs old games by emulation right in the browser.
That's just fantastic!

~~~
textfiles
All sorts of things! We're proud of it.

~~~
dredmorbius
And should be!

------
Nition
I was really hoping to find the tracks this user was looking for some time
ago[1]. Alas, they don't seem to be in the collection.

[1][https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/7uiv8b/myspace...](https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/7uiv8b/myspace_player_wont_play_songs_and_i_want_to/)
"There are a couple of songs that it is of the utmost importance that I
acquire..."

------
twic
> accomplished using unknown means by an anonymous academic study

That's ... that's not what academic means.

~~~
schoen
In contrast, this seems something like an actual anonymous academic study:

[https://internetcensus2012.github.io/InternetCensus2012/pape...](https://internetcensus2012.github.io/InternetCensus2012/paper.html)

~~~
misterdoubt
But, helpfully, semi-known means.

------
sea-shore
How does copyright work on lost data?

~~~
misterdoubt
Exactly the same as non-lost data.

~~~
black_holes
In fact, copyright law is designed with the intent to enforce permanent data
loss, and destroy data in other people's hands. Namely, yours.

